# Deathstalker



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a deathstalker scorpion?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 15, 2006)

how much experience do you have?

Mori

P.S. I HONESTLY belief deathstalkers shoudl not be in the "hobby" and only experienced people should keep them.


----------



## cashewman1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cmon man, Other then a horrible mishap where the terrarium breaks and the stalker gets out Isnt it feasable(Sp?) that anyone could care fro any scorpion as long as they have owned one for like a week, a week is all you really need to do to learn the caring steps and with adde dreserarch your fine, Otherwise all you have to know is dont touch, You can pick it up with 12 inch forceps, put it in a container when cleaning is needed and otherwise never touch it again, idk thats my opinion


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no experience with a deathstalker. I just thought I would keep it like any other desert scorpion I have had. When it comes to touching as inexerienced as I am I know thats just dumb.


----------



## Prymal (Mar 15, 2006)

Cashew,

You're right about the keeping aspects - anyone with a small bit of common sense can keep scorps. The problems begin to arise when a mistake or misjudgment is made, and regardless of experience, mistakes are made. 
For a novice keeper, L. quins are not a very wise choice of a first scorp due to several reasons including the FACTS that they tend to be boring as hell and potentially dangerous. 
I keep a rather modest group of L. quins and if I wasn't using them for research purposes, I'd use their enclosures to house a few more interesting scorps such as Hadrurus or Mesobuthus spp!


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

well all I really want is a fairly dangerous scorpion that is very aggressive


----------



## SilverGTS (Mar 15, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get a deathstalker scorpion?


 i am getting mine in mid april since this is when they are comming in locally...in mtl, pm me if you want more info.. i can hook you up for sure ;P

edit: do you ever go to Ottawa or Montreal? if not I could look at shipping it ups probably.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm surprised how cheap L. quins are sold for on web sites, I've seen them for sale for $40 or $50 on one site. Also some web sites won't sell a deathstalker to just anyone  who wants one. Technically though any scorpion can be dangerous if your allergic to thier venom lol;P


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

SilverGTS said:
			
		

> i am getting mine in mid april since this is when they are comming in locally...in mtl, pm me if you want more info.. i can hook you up for sure ;P
> 
> edit: do you ever go to Ottawa or Montreal? if not I could look at shipping it ups probably.


Are you talking about Tarantula Canada because that is the only dealer in Montreal I know that sells Deathstalkers?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Mar 15, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> well all I really want is a fairly dangerous scorpion that is very aggressive



You can do better than an LQ.  From what I've read they really arent that impressive.  You would be better off with other species if you want something thats a more active scorp.  Try a Parabuthus species if you havent already.  

And to be honest, thats not a great reason to want to own the scorpion, especially around here.  Buying something for just the venom content isnt great, since they typically arent as exciting usually.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Mar 15, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> well all I really want is a fairly dangerous scorpion that is very aggressive


try parabuthus or mesobuthus species, they will sure give you more safisfaction then LQ... anytime... oh..a and they can be fairly venomous and aggresive is for sure


----------



## SilverGTS (Mar 15, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> Are you talking about Tarantula Canada because that is the only dealer in Montreal I know that sells Deathstalkers?


no, try to contact Reptile Amazon... they sale to petshops..they are distributors that sells to public as well..and they have them!(in april)

514-939-8951


----------



## Ryan C. (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think a Deathstalker would be wise, Go for a H. Arizonensis or H. Spadix, or if you dont like the black back get H. Arizonensis pallidus. They are fairly active, not that venomous, pretty aggressive, sting their prey, and don't need any special requirements like humidity or anything like that. 


Ryan


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

RyanC said:
			
		

> I don't think a Deathstalker would be wise, Go for a H. Arizonensis or H. Spadix, or if you dont like the black back get H. Arizonensis pallidus. They are fairly active, not that venomous, pretty aggressive, sting their prey, and don't need any special requirements like humidity or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Ryan



I have had those scorpions before there just not me


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 15, 2006)

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> try parabuthus or mesobuthus species, they will sure give you more safisfaction then LQ... anytime... oh..a and they can be fairly venomous and aggresive is for sure



To tell you the truth the 2 scorpions I really wanted were the Androctonus bicolor and the Parabuthus sp. What are those to like?


----------



## quiz (Mar 15, 2006)

l.q doesn't run around.  Most of the time they hide in their burrow.  1 of my l.q doesn't come out of it's burrow unless the lights were off but my other l.q is always out and chilling under the heat lamp.


----------



## Venom (Mar 15, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a broken record...

Geography, if you only want a venomous scorp for the thrill/ coolness of owning a dangerous animal, then you really shouldn't own one at all. Scorps like Parabuthus, Androctnus, Leiurus etc., are not for people who think having a dangerous scorpion would be cool. They are for people who enjoy having scorpions..._period_. Responsible people don't start out in this hobby just for the danger and the thrill, but for the interest of keeping invertebrates. They start out with safer species and _work their way up _ to keeping venomous sp. when they are competent enough. 

If safe scorps bore you, then you aren't in this for the hobby, but for the danger, and you aren't responsible enough to keep one of these species without endangering yourself, those you show off to, and the hobby in general. All you've shown so far is that you want a dangerous scorp. You haven't shown us any kind of seriousness/ dedication to keeping scorps in general, and even if you had you haven't shown that you have enough experience to keep these species. If you want an agressive display scorpion, you should get a Heterometrus "asian forest scorpion" or a Centruroides vitattus. Unless I am mistaken, you still need to prove you are responsible, level-headed and competent before you go out and get a highly venomous species.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 15, 2006)

SilverGTS said:
			
		

> no, try to contact Reptile Amazon... they sale to petshops..they are distributors that sells to public as well..and they have them!(in april)
> 
> 514-939-8951



HOORAY for Death City.... WORST pet store i have EVER set foot in AND will NEVER ever set foot in again.

On Topic:

As Venom so eloquently said (thanks  ) it is highly unlikely you have sufficient experience that you should be keeping a species that could kill you.  Your attitude of wanting a "dangerous scorpion" is basically enough evidence for me....

Mistakes happen, I had a close call with a parabuthus transvaalicus (my own stupidity only using 4" tweezers instead of my usual 12" tweezers), which will NEVER be happening again, as I will only use my 12" tweezers, and be more careful.


----------



## Prymal (Mar 15, 2006)

Geo-Guy,

I'm afraid you'll be quite disappointed in A. bicolor as they tend to be 1) reclusive and 2) when disturbed tend to run alot seeking a secure retreat!
Contrary to popular opinion, the genus Androctonus as a whole are not as "aggressive" (quite an inaccurate term implying that an organism initiates an attack) as many other scorpions. If any of my Andros are out and I disturb their enclosures, 97% of the time they're high-tailin' it into a retreat. 
Even big, bad australis will typically choose flight over fight! 
Andros tend to get a most underserved reputation for aggressive attacks and after some years experience with at least 100 specimens of all 5 species, much of the behavioral reports are over-dramatized <EDIT> designed to earn macho points with the boys! LOL


----------



## moricollins (Mar 15, 2006)

My "hot" scorpions have been the least interesting in my collection.  Genera such as Centruroides and Buthacus have been much more interesting....
but they wouldn't be macho enough for you :wall:


----------



## SilverGTS (Mar 15, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> HOORAY for Death City.... WORST pet store i have EVER set foot in AND will NEVER ever set foot in again.


could you explain yourself please, so that i dont get problems or whatever..and give me another place to get my scorps if possible?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 15, 2006)

lots of dead specimens there that WERE living when they came in... at least a dozen dead tarantulas ......

try joining the CDN forum (directions in the Introduce yourself forum).... there you will find the CDN dealers  .... much better care taken with those.


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding like a broken record...
> 
> Geography, if you only want a venomous scorp for the thrill/ coolness of owning a dangerous animal, then you really shouldn't own one at all. Scorps like Parabuthus, Androctnus, Leiurus etc., are not for people who think having a dangerous scorpion would be cool. They are for people who enjoy having scorpions..._period_. Responsible people don't start out in this hobby just for the danger and the thrill, but for the interest of keeping invertebrates. They start out with safer species and _work their way up _ to keeping venomous sp. when they are competent enough.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are comming from. I do believe I am responsible enough to take care of a L. quin. I have had many scorpions that were said to be aggressive and challenging but most of them were very boring. So I thought that if I got the most deadly scorpion it would be the most aggressive and challenging. But I have heard how boring L. quin can be so now I really don't know what I want. Also its not that safe scorps bore me I would sooner have a huge forest scorp any day instead of a L. quin, I just want a challenging scorpion thats all. I am also not it the hobby for the danger. I wanted a L. quin because it sounded (before I joined arachnoboards) like it would be a challenge and now its just seems to be a regular scorpion with a potent venom, now thats a kind of scorpion which I am not interested in. I was looking at Centruroides and Hottenota. But the only thing that would suck now is that I am ready for a guy to come to my house an sell me a L. quin and to change it now :'(


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

So I shouldn't get a L. quin?  How big does a Heterometrus get


----------



## Kaos (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> So I thought that if I got the most deadly scorpion it would be the most aggressive and challenging.  I just want a challenging scorpion thats all.
> 
> I am also not it the hobby for the danger. :'(



The two points i have quoted there are quite opposed to eachother, ain't they?? 
You're not in the hobby for danger, but you want a scorp that's "aggressive and challenging".:wall:   

Have you considered jumping of cliffs or something instead??


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Kaos said:
			
		

> The two points i have quoted there are quite opposed to eachother, ain't they??
> You're not in the hobby for danger, but you want a scorp that's "aggressive and challenging".:wall:
> 
> Have you considered jumping of cliffs or something instead??




No, I have never considered jumping off a cliff. But I have considered buying a L. quin which I probaly wll do.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 16, 2006)

if your intrested in buying an L.Q go to Swiftyinverts.com and if that link is wrong thin got to www.botarby8s.com and somtimes he has L.Q's bit i know for sure that Swiftys has them right now, but any who Botar has a link to swifty's. good luck buddy.........be safe


----------



## Kaos (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> No, I have never considered jumping off a cliff. But I have considered buying a L. quin which I probaly wll do.


You understood my point did'nt you? The way you express yourself makes it sound like you only want the animal for getting a thrill. Most of the keepers here are dedicated people who keeps these animals out of interest in their behaviour, biology and just for their beauty. With your statements you provoke people and you seem to like the attention. I  or any others have no right to deny you getting a  L. q., but you should expect people to question your motives with statements like the ones i quoted in my previous post in this thread.


----------



## quiz (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> *So I shouldn't get a L. quin? *How big does a Heterometrus get


that is up to you.  If you want to get one then get one but don't expect too much from l.q because it's not gonna run around and chase their prey as soon as you drop it in the tank.  L.q get's stressed to quick.  As soon as it hears a little noise or if you are standing infront of the tank or if the lights are on, chances are they're gonna run back to their hiding place.  They are acutally afraid of people.


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Kaos said:
			
		

> You understood my point did'nt you? The way you express yourself makes it sound like you only want the animal for getting a thrill. Most of the keepers here are dedicated people who keeps these animals out of interest in their behaviour, biology and just for their beauty. With your statements you provoke people and you seem to like the attention. I  or any others have no right to deny you getting a  L. q., but you should expect people to question your motives with statements like the ones i quoted in my previous post in this thread.



Before, I didn't understand your point. My point is that I LOVE L.q. Deadly or not. They seem like such an interesting invert. L.q is my favroite scorpion. I like what I have seen on some L.q not all but how they are a bright colour and a black tip. Even if this scorpion doesn't move at all that wouldn't change how interesting I think it is. Besides most of my animals never move anyways or they move and I just don't see it. So buying another animal that doesn't move at all will seem pretty normal to me. Nevermid buying an animal that doesn't move thats deadly. Also if L.q never moves what thrill could I possably get out of it. I am not expecting to get a thrill out of any animal I buy. I usually buy an animal because of size, beuty and interests. The L.q for me would fall under interests. I do expect to be asked questions and I understand why all the experts are asking me so many questions. Its not the first time its happened.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> Before, I didn't understand your point. My point is that I LOVE L.q. Deadly or not. They seem like such an interesting invert. L.q is my favroite scorpion. I like what I have seen on some L.q not all but how they are a bright colour and a black tip. Even if this scorpion doesn't move at all that wouldn't change how interesting I think it is. Besides most of my animals never move anyways or they move and I just don't see it. So buying another animal that doesn't move at all will seem pretty normal to me. Nevermid buying an animal that doesn't move thats deadly. Also if L.q never moves what thrill could I possably get out of it. I am not expecting to get a thrill out of any animal I buy. I usually buy an animal because of size, beuty and interests. The L.q for me would fall under interests. I do expect to be asked questions and I understand why all the experts are asking me so many questions. Its not the first time its happened.


That sounds better. You should get some if you feel you're capable of it. I find them very interesting. Espescially the juveniles, very active and eats like pigs


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Kaos said:
			
		

> That sounds better. You should get some if you feel you're capable of it. I find them very interesting. Espescially the juveniles, very active and eats like pigs



Well then, what are some important factors I should know about. Housing, feeding, temperature etc.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 16, 2006)

Use THIS  type in "Leiurus + Care"


----------



## moricollins (Mar 16, 2006)

While i'm searching, here are some threads for you to read:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=36550&highlight=bomb+L.+q
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=34992&highlight=bomb+L.+q


----------



## Jeff_C (Mar 16, 2006)

*Enough already!*

If you kids can't all play nice then you won't be able to play at all!

Keep the conversation on topic please.


Jeff
Arachnoboards Team Member


----------



## Ewok (Mar 16, 2006)

If you do buy a deathstalker are you prepared for an emergency? Is 911 on speed dial 
Do doctors usually carry the anti venom for a deathstalker sting:? How fast reacting is thier venom?


----------



## Geography Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> If you do buy a deathstalker are you prepared for an emergency? Is 911 on speed dial
> Do doctors usually carry the anti venom for a deathstalker sting:? How fast reacting is thier venom?



I highly doubt doctors here cary anit-venoms for deathstalkers


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Mar 16, 2006)

Geography Guy said:
			
		

> I highly doubt doctors here cary anit-venoms for deathstalkers


Unless he's located in Africa, which he isn't.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 16, 2006)

So what happens if a person is stung by a deathstalker, what do doctors do to treat it?


----------



## TheDarkFinder (Mar 16, 2006)

Apparently I'm missing something. I have five imps. Two preggo and three babies. Now I have over 100 taratulas, including pokies, obts, and one really mean h. lividum.  

Why a deathstalker The two preggo imps are as about as mean as it gets. I mean pinching, stinging and charging. One of the females have not eaten a meal in front of me with out sting it first. She is also the one that comes out charging when I open the lid. The tank is a low 60 gallon square. If it was not for the charging I would call them pet holes.   I have never came close to being stung but they are entertaning. 

I guess the question is why a deathstalker, why not some of the more active, colorful speices?

thedarkfinder


----------



## Venom (Mar 16, 2006)

> While i'm searching, here are some threads for you to read:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...ight=bomb+L.+q
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...ight=bomb+L.+q


LOL!!:clap:  





> I have had many scorpions that were said to be aggressive and challenging


Could you elaborate on what species you have kept? I think that would help the discussion.



> but most of them were very boring.


Why were they boring? If all you want is aggressive and challenging, and if the species you kept were these things, then why were they boring? ( I'm guessing it was the lack of activity and intersting behaviour--which you won't find in L.q. either. )




> So I thought that if I got the most deadly scorpion it would be the most aggressive and challenging.


L.q. care requirements are very simple, so you won't find a challenge there.  There really isn't a challenge in keeping L.q. except overcoming the danger level and being safe, and if that is challenging/ difficult for you then you shouldn't have one!




> But I have heard how boring L. quin can be so now I really don't know what I want. Also its not that safe scorps bore me I would sooner have a huge forest scorp any day instead of a L. quin, I just want a challenging scorpion thats all. I am also not it the hobby for the danger. I wanted a L. quin because it sounded (before I joined arachnoboards) like it would be a challenge and now its just seems to be a regular scorpion with a potent venom


What I would advise is buying a species that has a sensitivity to climate. Temperature and humidity levels can be difficult to maintain simultaneously, especially if you throw in a need for high ventilation. This is a challenge you can take on without danger to yourself. Also, providing a proper habitat for multiple/ arboreal species, accomplishing a successful breeding, raising scorplings to maturity, maintaining a cannibalism-free colony are all challenges that you can take on instead of challening yourself on a safety issue. Sure, keeping a dangerous scorpion requires constant vigilance and caution, but it isn't something that you just break into: you need to work up to high venom scorps, so that proper safety measures are second-nature, and not really a "challenge." You work up from lower venom scorps so that if you make a mistake while learning proper caution, it won't be as serious a threat to your life. By the time you can responsibly keep an L.q., being safe is no longer new and unfamiliar to you, you just need to pay attention and practice what you've learned. 





> My point is that I LOVE L.q. Deadly or not. They seem like such an interesting invert. L.q is my favroite scorpion. I like what I have seen on some L.q not all but how they are a bright colour and a black tip. Even if this scorpion doesn't move at all that wouldn't change how interesting I think it is. Besides most of my animals never move anyways or they move and I just don't see it. So buying another animal that doesn't move at all will seem pretty normal to me. Nevermid buying an animal that doesn't move thats deadly.





> Also if L.q never moves what thrill could I possably get out of it.


--The mental thrill of keeping a deadly animal, that's what. Lots of people come here with the idea that they'd love to have a deadly scorp, because "it would be awesome to have something that dangerous" etc. This keeping for the thrill is something we HIGHLY guard against in incoming "hobbyists," because it is not a responsible attitude or reason to keep these animals, and because thrill-keepers have a MUCH higher risk of getting themselves and/or others stung, thereby endangering the hobby. I guess what I'm getting from you is that although you know the scorp is inactive/ boring, you find it fascinating. You say that its appearance is a factor, but you admit that "L.q for me would fall under interests," not beauty, so the only factor left to make you interested in L.q. is how dangerous it is, which as I've said, is a BAD reason to get a scorp.




> I am not expecting to get a thrill out of any animal I buy.


Then why do you want an aggressive and dangerous scorpion, and why have your previous scorpions bored you? Hadrurus are, by all accounts, an interesting and enjoyable group of scorps.




> I do believe I am responsible enough to take care of a L. quin.


Again, why? How old are you, what scorps have you kept previously? Starting out in dangerous scorps by getting an L.q. is like learning to swim in a pool full of sharks: it's a crash course, and you'd better get it right. It is, in my mind, equally ridiculous to think you can safely keep the _most venomous scorp in the world_, without having had _any _experience in safe "hot" husbandry. If you want a defensive, interesting, and husbandry-wise challenging scorpion, you should try Heterometrus, the non-exilicauda Centruroides, Hadrurus, Ophistophthalmus, Babycurus, Scorpio maurus species, or if you really _must _have some stigma of danger, Buthacus lephtochelys nitzani.


----------



## quiz (Mar 16, 2006)

Venom said:
			
		

> LOL!!:clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with working your way up is some people doesn't have the space to do it and when you say work your way up, what do you mean by that? How many species does he have to buy before buying an L.Q? In my opinion, just buy your favorite scorpion and take care of it. Don't pet it, don't touch it and don't stick your hand inside the tank then you should be alright.  Plus there is an age limit to buy an L.Q unless some greedy seller sells it to underage kids.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 16, 2006)

Its funny I thought deathstalkers were black, but they're not, heh heh  they're tan.

In my opinion, keeping a cage of death would not be very enjoyable considering the risk and the said boring factor of L. quins. If you are going to have a boring scorpion you might as well have a less venomous one  whereas you can move a  rock  or piece of wood so you can see it  without  the risk of a deadly sting.

If I had one I would be sweating bullets if i ever had to rehouse it or clean the cage or something.


----------



## quiz (Mar 16, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> Its funny I thought deathstalkers were black, but they're not, heh heh  they're tan.
> 
> In my opinion, keeping a cage of death would not be very enjoyable considering the risk and the said boring factor of L. quins. If you are going to have a boring scorpion you might as well have a less venomous one  whereas you can move a  rock  or piece of wood so you can see it  without  the risk of a deadly sting.
> 
> If I had one I would be sweating bullets if i ever had to rehouse it or clean the cage or something.


there is a black deathstalker(not fully black) from jordan but I don't think anybody is selling it  .  http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/l_jordanensis.jpg very beautiful .


----------



## sick4x4 (Mar 16, 2006)

*come on now*

i understand that everyone is alittle bit concerned but seriouslly... there are alot of places online to get one and most people that sell T's online also sell them too..come on theres nothing like owning an animal that needs that much respect!!!! if i could own a pet gator wow!!! who wouldnt want that!!!!!


----------



## David Burns (Mar 16, 2006)

Who the hell cares why he wants one. In the worst case scenerio he wants it cause it is dangerous. Well I'd rather anyone had a deadly scorpion then a gun. And there are more guns in captivity out there then scorps.


----------



## Satanika (Mar 16, 2006)

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> there are alot of places online to get one and most people that sell T's online also sell them too..


And all of the *reputable* dealers/sellers will NOT sell it to someone under age or irresponsible, at all. It does NOT mean that they will sell it to just anyone. They will make sure the buyer will be responsible with something this "hot". It's called being responsible and properly educationg the buyer. Besides, what does this bit of info have to do with anything here anyway? :? 


Just in case anyone missed or skipped over Jeff's post, I will reiterate: *Please keep it on topic and friendly!* Or else .....


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 17, 2006)

Swifts Invertebrates has em' for sale.


----------



## Arachnoboards (Mar 17, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Swifts Invertebrates has em' for sale.


He neglected to mention that he resides in *Canada*. :wall: 

Truthfully, now that I think about it ... seeing as you do reside in Canada, this really does not belong here. It belongs in the Canadian forum. Therefore, this thread is now locked.


Fun time is over boys and girls, sorry.  


Debby


----------

